# [SOLVED] BSOD - IRQL NOT LESS EQUAL - NETIO.SYS



## Evil Gatsby (Aug 9, 2013)

OS -Windows 7 
· x86 (32-bit) or x64 ?
· What was original installed OS on system? Yes
· Is the OS an OEM version (came pre-installed on system) or full retail version (YOU purchased it from retailer)? I got it for free from the university, so full retail version
· Age of system (hardware)- about a year
· Age of OS installation - have you re-installed the OS? - About a year as well. I have not re-installed the OS

· CPU - i5-3570k
· Video Card- Nvidia GTX 660 (EVGA)
· MotherBoard- Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77X-D3H
· Power Supply - Antec EarthWatts EA-650 GREEN 650W ATX12V v2.3 SLI Ready CrossFire Certified 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply 

· System Manufacturer - Custom Built
· Exact model number (if laptop, check label on bottom)- N/A

Some Notes- I've tried checking the Manufacturers website for a more recent version of the LAN driver, but the newest one is from Octoberish 2012

I've also run memtest+ for more than 10 hours, without any errors.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD - IRQL NOT LESS EQUAL - NETIO.SYS*

Hi,

The attached DMP files are of the *DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)* bugcheck and are all faulting NETIO.sys which is the Network I/O Subsystem Windows system driver. It's not the true cause and something else is causing it to fault (either 3rd party device driver or hardware).

Enable Driver Verifier and let's see if we can catch any device driver conflicts:

Driver Verifier:


> *What is Driver Verifier?*
> Driver Verifier is included in Windows 7, Windows Server 2008 R2, Windows Vista, Windows Server 2008, Windows 2000, Windows XP, and Windows Server 2003 to promote stability and reliability; you can use this tool to troubleshoot driver issues. Windows kernel-mode components can cause system corruption or system failures as a result of an improperly written driver, such as an earlier version of a Windows Driver Model (WDM) driver.
> Essentially, if there's a 3rd party driver believed to be at issue, enabling Driver Verifier will help flush out the rogue driver by flagging it and causing your system to BSOD.
> *Before enabling Driver Verifier, it is recommended to create a System Restore Point:*
> ...


Regards,

Patrick


----------



## Evil Gatsby (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: BSOD - IRQL NOT LESS EQUAL - NETIO.SYS*

My computer crashed a few times. I'm not sure which minidumps you've already looked at, so I included the 3 more recent ones.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD - IRQL NOT LESS EQUAL - NETIO.SYS*

Hi,

The verifier enabled DMP files are successfully flagging a driver which is L1C62x64.sys which is the Atheros NIC driver.

ATHEROS drivers for Microsoft Windows (Atheros?????)

Ensure it is up to date.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## Evil Gatsby (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: BSOD - IRQL NOT LESS EQUAL - NETIO.SYS*

That's the thing though. I can't seem to find the driver specific to my Atheros LAN card.

I am using the QualComm Atheros AR8161/8165 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.2) #2. 

The highest version network driver on that page is AR8158.

Would this page work?
ATHEROS PCI VENDOR for Giga-byte Technology (Gigabyte)


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD - IRQL NOT LESS EQUAL - NETIO.SYS*

Hi,

Yes, that page should work just fine if you can grab the download from there.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## Evil Gatsby (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: BSOD - IRQL NOT LESS EQUAL - NETIO.SYS*

My driver doesn't seem to be on that page. I can't seem to find a version that's more recent than the one i'm currently using, version 2.1.0.7. 

Should I just try and use AR8158 and hope for the best? I'm really unsure what I can do to fix this BSOD at this point.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD - IRQL NOT LESS EQUAL - NETIO.SYS*

No, that's not a driver for your model so don't attempt to use it.

You mentioned there's an October 2012 version. Have you tried it just for troubleshooting purposes?

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## Evil Gatsby (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: BSOD - IRQL NOT LESS EQUAL - NETIO.SYS*

The most recent one is from july 2012. I've tried some earlier version from a dell website, but that only seem to make the crashing even more frequent.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD - IRQL NOT LESS EQUAL - NETIO.SYS*

Okay, well, at this point then it's likely that the NIC itself is faulty. Is it an adapter or are you using the built-in NIC?

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## Evil Gatsby (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: BSOD - IRQL NOT LESS EQUAL - NETIO.SYS*

I'm using the built-in NIC that came with the motherboard.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD - IRQL NOT LESS EQUAL - NETIO.SYS*

Do you have access to a network adapter to use for testing purposes to rule out a faulty NIC? That is my best recommendation at this point.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## Evil Gatsby (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: BSOD - IRQL NOT LESS EQUAL - NETIO.SYS*

Unfortunately, I don't have one on hand to test to rule out a faulty NIC. I suppose I should start looking for a compatible network adapter at this point.


----------



## Evil Gatsby (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: BSOD - IRQL NOT LESS EQUAL - NETIO.SYS*

Something from this list then? Choose A Wired Network Adapter - PCPartPicker


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD - IRQL NOT LESS EQUAL - NETIO.SYS*

Hi,

Yes, just be sure it's *NOT* USB and either PCI or PCI-e. When you install it, if you no longer crash when connected to the new adapter, it's the built-in NIC that is faulty.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## Evil Gatsby (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: BSOD - IRQL NOT LESS EQUAL - NETIO.SYS*

Should I bump this thread or start a new one once the new NIC card comes in?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD - IRQL NOT LESS EQUAL - NETIO.SYS*

Bumping the thread will work just fine as I have all threads I reply to subscribed. So when you reply, it will notify me.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD - IRQL NOT LESS EQUAL - NETIO.SYS*

If I may but in here 

Did you install NetWorx before or after the BSOD's started?
(this is the 3rd thread I've seen with Atheros nic, NetWorx and a BSOD problem)

Also there is Logmein driver from 2007 on the system 
lmimirr.sys Tue Apr 10 18:32:45 *2007*
RemotelyAnywhere Mirror Miniport Driver or LogMeIn Mirror Miniport Driver
Check for a update here> https://secure.logmein.com/US/home.aspx or uninstall the program while testing.

This is the latest 8161 driver I have a link for> Driver Details | Dell US


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD - IRQL NOT LESS EQUAL - NETIO.SYS*

By all means, Bruce. Two eyes are much better than one.

...or in this case, four :grin:


----------



## Evil Gatsby (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: BSOD - IRQL NOT LESS EQUAL - NETIO.SYS*

I've had NetWorx installed for the longest time. I believed these BSOD did start before I installed NetWorx, though I shall leave it off for troubleshooting purposes. 


I shall uninstall Logmein until I have resolved this issue.

The dell driver you linked is about a year behind the driver I got from this website:
GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1155 - GA-Z77X-D3H (rev. 1.1)

Though strangely I only seem to get BSOD when I'm torrenting with utorrent open. Though I've read that most of the time the issue is with my RAM or HD. I shall leave memtest on for 24 hours and run a smart test on my HD. ( How do I run a smart test?)


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD - IRQL NOT LESS EQUAL - NETIO.SYS*

Well, when you're torrenting you're using the network and its resources, and things such as Networx monitor and measure bandwidth, etc. There could be conflicts. Good call on temporary not using it.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD - IRQL NOT LESS EQUAL - NETIO.SYS*

The Dell driver is from Oct of 2012 while the Gigabyte driver is from Sept 2012, in all probability they are the same driver just posted weeks apart on the 2 sites.

Run the long(extended) test on the hard drive using Seatools for Dos.> SeaTools | Seagate 
Also check if it needs a firmware update> Barracuda (1TB/disk platform) Firmware Update


----------



## Evil Gatsby (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: BSOD - IRQL NOT LESS EQUAL - NETIO.SYS*

What the difference between the DOS and Windows version of Seatools?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD - IRQL NOT LESS EQUAL - NETIO.SYS*

Different testing environments. 

In Windows, if you have possible device driver issues, that will conflict and show possible false positives.

In DOS, it's in its own environment and will provide best results.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## Evil Gatsby (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: BSOD - IRQL NOT LESS EQUAL - NETIO.SYS*

Strangely, SeaTools isn't able to detect my drive. I boot to the CD, and the program says that it can not detect my hard drive at all.


----------



## Evil Gatsby (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: BSOD - IRQL NOT LESS EQUAL - NETIO.SYS*

Is there another tool I can use to scan my hard drive if Sea Tools doesn't work out?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD - IRQL NOT LESS EQUAL - NETIO.SYS*

Is the Sata controller set to AHCI or IDE(legacy) mode?
If AHCI you'll need to change it to IDE mode, just remember to change it back before rebooting into Windows.


----------



## Evil Gatsby (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: BSOD - IRQL NOT LESS EQUAL - NETIO.SYS*

How do I change those settings? Is that something I have to do in BIOS or something I have to do manually?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD - IRQL NOT LESS EQUAL - NETIO.SYS*

Something you have to change in the bios, in the section titled Peripherals you'll find the SATA Mode Selection settings, set to IDE.


----------



## Evil Gatsby (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: BSOD - IRQL NOT LESS EQUAL - NETIO.SYS*

Do I have to set the SATA Mode to IDE to update my drive? My hard drive passed the long test.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD - IRQL NOT LESS EQUAL - NETIO.SYS*

No as long as it's done from within windows.


----------



## Evil Gatsby (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: BSOD - IRQL NOT LESS EQUAL - NETIO.SYS*

I'm not sure if this is relevant as well, but sometimes when i'm using Chrome, the computer will lock up and freeze for a few seconds. Though it the freezes might be due to the fact that I just installed a new nVidia driver a few hours ago.

Though I'm not sure if the freezes only happen when I use chrome. The only other time that i've noticed it freezing is when I first log in after restarting the computer.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD - IRQL NOT LESS EQUAL - NETIO.SYS*

It probably is but that most likely won't be clear until after we figure out what it is

Actually Chrome is tied to the internet pointing back to the network chip/drivers


----------



## Evil Gatsby (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: BSOD - IRQL NOT LESS EQUAL - NETIO.SYS*

Since I have turned Utorrent off, I have not had any BSOD. I'm thinking the new NIC I'm getting tomorrow should fix the problem, though i'll probably have to wait about a week or so before I'm certain.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD - IRQL NOT LESS EQUAL - NETIO.SYS*

Let us know we'll be here


----------



## Evil Gatsby (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: BSOD - IRQL NOT LESS EQUAL - NETIO.SYS*

It's been about a week. I haven't had any issues or any BSOD nice i've installed the new NIC.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD - IRQL NOT LESS EQUAL - NETIO.SYS*

Good to hear, that sounds like it was the answer to the problem


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD - IRQL NOT LESS EQUAL - NETIO.SYS*

Hi,

Thanks for the update, much appreciated. I will go ahead and mark the thread as solved. If you have any further issues, please let us know via this thread and we will assist you as soon as possible.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## Evil Gatsby (Aug 9, 2013)

Hello, the BSOD have seem to return for no reason. I have attached the files with the dumps. All I remember is a windows update before these crashes started happening.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

All 3 are D1 naming Netio.sys a Windows networking component.

```
BugCheck D1, {28, 2, 0, fffff88001b056fd}
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!RtlCopyBufferToMdl+1d )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
BugCheck D1, {28, 2, 0, fffff88001b7f6fd}
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!RtlCopyBufferToMdl+1d )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
BugCheck D1, {28, 2, 0, fffff88001b886fd}
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!RtlCopyBufferToMdl+1d )
```
It does appear that networx.sys Thu Sep 12 09:25:13 2013
was a recent install or update with a Sept 12 date.
That is a component of NetWorx see if there is another update or other reports of problems on their site> NetWorx : bandwidth monitor, bandwidth speed test, bandwidth and traffic monitoring tool for Windows


----------



## Bobokun (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi,

Just to let you know I have this same BSOD message and I also have Networx installed on my PC. If I uninstall it will it solve my problem? o_o


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

One way to find out, uninstall it


----------



## Evil Gatsby (Aug 9, 2013)

I shall uninstall Networx and see if that fixes the issue.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

I've also unmarked this as solved for the time being.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## Evil Gatsby (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: BSOD - IRQL NOT LESS EQUAL - NETIO.SYS*

I haven't had any BSOD since i've uninstalled Networx. I'll give it a few more days before I can declare myself BSOD free.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD - IRQL NOT LESS EQUAL - NETIO.SYS*

Good to hear. Networx is a fairly troublesome piece of software. I've seen it be the cause of many network related crashes lately.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## Evil Gatsby (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: BSOD - IRQL NOT LESS EQUAL - NETIO.SYS*

Alright I haven't had any BSOD since i've uninstalled Networx. I guess that program was causing the problem. I suppose this is now resolved. Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD - IRQL NOT LESS EQUAL - NETIO.SYS*

Good to hear that took care of the problem


----------

